# Quick standing props!



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

I just came up with this idea.

Simply take one of the 21" groundbreakers that can be bought for around $20-$25 (funworld makes them, but walmart has them in generic packaging) and make a stand for it. It can be something spiked into the ground or a stand with a base. Mount the groundbreaker on top.

Then, simply dress up the groundbreaker and add some feet or shoes. Don't forget legs or pants!

Voila! 10 minute standup prop!


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

*alternative uses for groundbreakers*

good idea. As for me, I might use one sitting around a table for my dining room that I'm turning into a western saloon. I think I saw a cowboy type groundbreaker at walmart.


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

The walmart ones have light up eyes.


----------



## j8. (Oct 8, 2008)

if u have a christmas tree factory store there i think its called or something to that matter/name i just bought a 6 foot grim reeeper animated for 25 bucks with stand


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

If it is the one I am thinking of, target has it too. I wasn't that pleased when I saw it. The tag said animated but all it did was talk.
The ground breaks are just about lifesize.

I will be using the zombie one to make a a zombie standing by a grill cooking.


----------



## BallstonManor (Jul 31, 2008)

Awww maaaan...we just bought the $25 groundbreaker kit at Walmart this year, and we already have an idea for him! 

But you've given me an AWESOME idea for next year! The same idea - take the groundbreaker, affix his arms, legs, and skull to a PVC/chicken wire torso, and voila - standup!

Brilliant!


----------



## j8. (Oct 8, 2008)

madmatt911 said:


> If it is the one I am thinking of, target has it too. I wasn't that pleased when I saw it. The tag said animated but all it did was talk.
> The ground breaks are just about lifesize.
> 
> I will be using the zombie one to make a a zombie standing by a grill cooking.


one im talking of it talks and moves eyes light not bad for 25 but 2 be honest i dont like what it says but 25 bucks cant complain too much..


----------



## j8. (Oct 8, 2008)

*pic*

found a pic


----------

